# How many times a day do you feed?



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I know everyone's feeding schedules are different, but I was just wondering how many times a day are you rabbits fed? Do you feed just once (am/pm) or do you feed 2 to 3 times a day? 

Is it better for rabbits to be fed 2x daily, or is feeding 1x daily okay? 

I personally feed my rabbits 2x a day, once in the morning and once in the late evening. This way I can split up the daily intake of food and provide half in the morning and half at night. They get water topped off at each feeding, and a handful of hay in the evenings. 

I am kind of wanting to get a feel of people's feeding schedules and ideas on how many times a day a rabbit should be fed in order to provide an outline of such for my 4-Hers new to rabbits.

Emily


----------



## OneTwoThree

I top the hay in the morning, I give a heaping salad and a slimcat treat ball with the pellets in the evening.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Emily, you may want to try posting this question in the Rabbitry section as well/instead, as that is where most of the breeders hang out.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We make sure the hay racks are always full. Fresh veggies am and pm. Pellets in the pm. And, treats in the am and pm--raviolo, yogurt drop, timothy cube, and carrot slims--2 in the morning first thing and 2 in the evening while I'm prepping the veggies.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I give pellets twice a day, am and pm. It ends up being about 12 hours apart as I do it when I get up in the morning (I sleep late) and before bed. 
Hay is as needed, but usually at least once a day. 
Water is also as needed. I have 20oz dishes and that will last then 1-2 days usually, but I do refill before it is empty. 
Veggies are usually in the evening, it kinda of depends on when I actually remember to give them. 
I don't really give treats. Korr and Amelia get a small slice of dried apple in the morning. Lillian does get a pinch of oats at night, but that seems to help with her excess cecels. Sometimes they may get extra treats like a big of carrot when I have some, but that is not often.


----------



## MikeScone

*BlueCamasRabbitry wrote: *


> I know everyone's feeding schedules are different, but I was just wondering how many times a day are you rabbits fed? Do you feed just once (am/pm) or do you feed 2 to 3 times a day?


Natasha gets a breakfast of greens (usually Spring Mix) and a handful of pellets in the morning, then some more greens (kale or romaine or something like that) when I come home from work or have my dinner. Of course, she has unlimited hay (timothy and orchard grass, in different places) all day long. She'll usually get a bedtime snack (a few broccoli florets are a favorite), which gets her running back into her cage at bedtime - even though I don't lock her in at night any more, it's good to keep up the habit for when the bunny-sitter is there or I have guests. 

Of course, Natasha is a house rabbit and I'm not a breeder with lots of bunnies to deal with, so the situation may be a bit different.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*HappyFarmBunnies wrote: *


> Emily, you may want to try posting this question in the Rabbitry section as well/instead, as that is where most of the breeders hang out.



I'm actually curious about everyone's feeding schedules, not just the breeders.  And I guess what I'm asking is, are there any of you who only feed everything all at once, one time a day? And the rabbit gets nothing in the am/ or pm, just at that one time? 

Emily


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I should also mention that mine do have hay all the time, I just give more when they need it. Some eat more hay than others and some need hay like 2-3 times a day while others it is once a day.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Gus gets fed about 3 times a day. He gets salad in the morning, salad at dinnertime (it's the only way he'll let me cook undisturbed!), and then pellets and a huge pile of hay at bedtime.

Since rabbits are grazers, unless you're free-feeding does or babies, I think it's better to offer a few smaller feedings than one large one. Of course, I have a rabbit who thinks he's a goldfish and will try to eat himself to death... 

Rue


----------



## irishbunny

I only feed once a day. I give them their pellets and make sure they have plenty of hay, and it's always worked fine for me and kept them in healthy body weight and looking healthy. The only pellets I can get are quite high in protein, as they are more geared towards meat rabbits so I give them a handful each.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I do pellets in the am and veggies pm. Hay and water always, but checked at each meal.


----------



## pamnock

We own a show herd and fed religiously twice a day for many years (pellets am, pellets/hay pm).

We've now fed pellets pm for about 7 years and have noticed no difference in conditioning.

I do however, recommend checking water twice a day for those not using an automatic water system.


----------



## Bassetluv

Yofi and Anna's schedule is: 

*Early A.M. (around 6:00):* Old water tossed, new water replaced. Hay topped up; greens given (mainstay is parsley, but they will also get kale, romaine, salad greens, baby spinach, Swiss chard - alternating varieties throughout the week). (very rare instances, a bit of oats are also given)

*Around 6:00 P.M.:* Old water tossed, new water replaced. Hay topped up; pellets fed.

*Around 10:00 P.M.:* Greens given (usually parsley, sometimes kale or romaine); every other day or so a baby carrot or two is given. 

*Around 11:00 P.M.:* Tucked in and given good-night kisses.


----------



## piperknitsRN

I feed Olive twice a day--once in the morning and once in the late afternoon. It's hay and pellets in the morning and hay in the afternoon, sometimes pellets (she's still a young bunny, about five months old). She seems to be doing pretty well on that regimen. Of course, I top off her hay if she needs more during the day.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Weekdays 5:30 am a bowl of greens kale, dandylion, lettuce, parsley, dill, (carrot tops if i have them).
6:00 am Water changed, pellets given, hay added topped up

Treats given just before i leave for work around 7 - 7:15am

Around 6pm greens as above given.

7:30ish pellets given, hay topped up water changed.

They also get papaya tablets 3 times a day as per my Vet.

Weekends kinda the same food but breakfast is a couplke hours later as I try to sleep in.

Daisy's Breakfast






Susan


----------



## Jynxie

Once at night.
I make sure he has enough hay until the next day and clean and refil his water bowl.
I also give him his pellets then.

I check in the morning when I wake up if he needs anything (in case his split his water or ate all his hay)


----------



## LaylaLop

Since I have a 9 week old bunny I free feed her.. aka fill the food bowl every night. I try not to give her so much at one time that it lasts all week, but I do monitor the amount she eats. She has a huge box full of hay that lasts her about a week.


----------



## laylabunny

I raise lionheads and I feed twice daily. I give pellets in the morning and pellets and hay at night. I like to split up the pellets into two times mostly because they will eat what they feel like and then scratch out or dump the rest. At least I know that they aren't going an entire day without pellets if they dump it immediately after eating in the morning. So I only give them what they'll clean up and nothing more. I give them enough hay to munch on throughout the day.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Benjamin gets fed 3x a day. Because he is not a great pellet eater, he has free access to his pellets anytime he wants them. He does alot of grazing in the kitchen this time a year, begging treats etc off anyone that comes within his sight as there is not alot out in his yard. Up until I joined the forum his greens consisted of spring or herbal mix, carrots, bananas, apples, dandelions and clover. He now has tried parsley ( 2kinds ) chard ( he loves ) and cilantro ( which I hate,hate the smell of). This week he is advancing to kale, which I see Daisy-Mae eating.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Thanks for all of your input!  

It seems feeding 2x to 3x a day is more popular. I think I'm going to have to make up some feeding & housing instructions for my 4-Hers so they understand it a bit better. 

Emily


----------



## Kellyann

SOOOSKA said:


> Weekdays 5:30 am a bowl of greens kale, dandylion, lettuce, parsley, dill, (carrot tops if i have them).
> 6:00 am Water changed, pellets given, hay added topped up
> 
> Treats given just before i leave for work around 7 - 7:15am
> 
> Around 6pm greens as above given.
> 
> 7:30ish pellets given, hay topped up water changed.
> 
> They also get papaya tablets 3 times a day as per my Vet.
> 
> Weekends kinda the same food but breakfast is a couplke hours later as I try to sleep in.
> 
> Daisy's Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan


What kind of rabbit do you have? She looks exactly like our Alfie! Do you have trouble with her shedding hair?


----------



## Blue eyes

Kellyann said:


> What kind of rabbit do you have? She looks exactly like our Alfie! Do you have trouble with her shedding hair?



Hi Kellyann, welcome to the forum!
You may not have noticed, but this thread is from 8 years ago. I don't believe Sooska is even on here anymore. 

[You can find post dates in the dark green bar above each post.  ]


----------



## Mackenzie Salm

I know this is old but I am still going to comment for anyone browsing the web. Being a 4her myself I have experimented and found that every 12 hours works best. Because if I do it like at 6 in the morning then when I get home from school at 4 they don't tend to be as hungry and they kinda just pick at their food then in the morning they are super hungry and eat it all super fast. But for hay they should have hay all day long I give my rabbits a big handful in the morning and if they need more at night I give it to them. Because it keeps them entertained while I am at school then when I give it to them at night if they need it they can chew on it if they need a "midnight snack". I also give my rabbits an apple stick once a day to entertain them and to keep their teeth down as well.


----------



## Watermelons

Guys please stop reviving dead topics!


----------



## TinaD

Thank you for posting. I just happened to be scrolling through my emails and saw this question and your response. I clicked on it because this was something I was curious about. So although it’s an old post, it was still very helpful to me; a new bunny owner. 


Mackenzie Salm said:


> I know this is old but I am still going to comment for anyone browsing the web. Being a 4her myself I have experimented and found that every 12 hours works best. Because if I do it like at 6 in the morning then when I get home from school at 4 they don't tend to be as hungry and they kinda just pick at their food then in the morning they are super hungry and eat it all super fast. But for hay they should have hay all day long I give my rabbits a big handful in the morning and if they need more at night I give it to them. Because it keeps them entertained while I am at school then when I give it to them at night if they need it they can chew on it if they need a "midnight snack". I also give my rabbits an apple stick once a day to entertain them and to keep their teeth down as well.


----------



## Mackenzie Salm

TinaD said:


> Thank you for posting. I just happened to be scrolling through my emails and saw this question and your response. I clicked on it because this was something I was curious about. So although it’s an old post, it was still very helpful to me; a new bunny owner.


Lol I'm happy to help


----------

